# Best Hitch Rack? Yakima Holdup or Thule T2?



## af22 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

So, i just sold my yakima roof rack and got a 1.25" hitch for my Lexus IS300. I had 2 yakima highrollers and my gas millage was hurting really bad. I estimated it costs me $400 a year in gas extra with it on my roof (shape of my car not good for the roof rack setup)

Anyways, i'm looking to buy a decent hitch setup. The two that caught my attention were the Yakima Holdup and the Thule T2... Any recommendations? They also seem a bit pricey, any others you guys suggest? I want the type that the hold by the wheels.

Thanks!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The T2 is a bit pricy, but it's absolutely solid and you get what you pay for with it. The interface is solid and your bikes don't sway much. There's a tiny bit of play as there is with any interface, but it's not "sway" like you get with the racks that hang the bike from the downtube. It is easy to use, you have the feature that allows you to "drop" it and access the rear hatch or trunk with the bikes on the rack, and of course it folds up when you're not using it if you want to leave it on the car for any period. I take mine off usually when I'm not using it, but it's nice to have a solid rack for my bike that I don't have to have on my car all the time. Some "hidden hitches" place the hitch too low, so sometimes people scrape the rack on steep driveways/transitions, but I went with an OEM rack for my subaru WRX and have never scraped the rack, and the rack kind of addresses this because as you more further aft, the mechanisms are higher off of the ground.


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

If it will fit your car, go with the T2!

I have the new Holdup and it is rusting after only a month. Yakima seems to have an issue with the new grey coating. 

I tried a T2, but it would not fit my car when folded. Your hitch needs to be close to flush with your rear bumper for it to fit.


----------



## af22 (Sep 3, 2007)

my car is on the factory sports suspension and is about 1" lower then stock. with something like the t2 or holdup sticking out, would i have scraping issues? do these lift high enough off the ground? maybe i should consider getting the traditional style that holds the bike by the top tube?


----------



## Can't w8 (Jan 15, 2004)

*I'm in the same boat...*

I've got a '98 Forester and it's getting to be a hassle getting the bikes in and out of the back (esp. now with the GF biking more and more) area. I'm also looking at both of these racks and I'm leaning toward the T2. My buddy has the Yak and loves it but the adjustability of the Thule (fore and aft) seems better. Is the Holdup just as heavy as the T2, as I've read lots that the T2 is really heavy?

I too must get a 1-1/4" hitch as Subaru (or Hidden Hitch) does not have a 2" for my model year; otherwise, the North Shore Bike Rack would be high on the list. Only problem with them is that they don't recommend any road-type bike on their racks so the JtS would be out of luck.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

you might want to check out the Saris Thelma 2


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

I've got the Saris Cycle-On Pro on my 08 forester - it's solid and works great but it was $ (with 2 bike add-on).

FYI Can't w8 - you can have a custom 2" hitch put on for about the same cost as the bolt on hitch - mine was just over $200 installed. Worth it to carry 4 bikes back there.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Yakima Holdup*

I haven't used the T2, but I've seen it in action and it looks to be a good rack. Yakima is playing catch up with their Holdup, but they're now about as good or better than the T2. My choice of the Holdup was mostly to stay compatible with the rest of my Yakima gear (cargo box, roof racks, cable locks,...)

See my extensive review and detailed pictures of the Yakima Holdup here.


----------



## wvmtb (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm thinking of buying one or the other myself. Leaning more towards the Thule. Where are the best prioces for these?


----------



## BlueMountain (Nov 8, 2006)

Around $300 for the T2.

I prefer the T2 design over the other two- for adjustability and how close it folds up when not in use. I like the fact that the cross bars themselves are held down by brackets and bolts and not screws and are adjustable back-to-front and side-to-side. I also like the spring-loaded release-catch mechanism as well as the way it can also tilt DOWN for access to the back of the car with the bikes on the rack.

The only improvement I can think of is that they really should design a bottle-opener and spare-key compartment into that thing


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

wvmtb said:


> I'm thinking of buying one or the other myself. Leaning more towards the Thule. Where are the best prioces for these?


 If you have an REI near you and you're a member, try their scratch and dent sales. They have them several times a year, and have great deals on stuff. I bought my T2 at the last one for $54! It was complete, with no broken parts etc. It looked like someone bought it to use on a trip and then returned it when done. They had 2 T2's at the last sale, I'm still kicking myself for not buying both and Ebaying the other.


----------

